
Packed Pixels – An extra monitor for your laptop - tmikaeld
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/753230753/packed-pixels-an-extra-monitor-for-your-laptop
======
charlesism
It's refreshing to see a tech video on HN that doesn't look like the ten
thousandth attempt at making an Apple commercial. I might donate just to
reward him for not using ( ukelele soundtrack + "this changes everything"
voiceover )

~~~
gooseyard
this is my favorite HN comment of all time.

------
mileswu
This is very similar to another product that you can buy today
[https://www.adafruit.com/products/1652](https://www.adafruit.com/products/1652).
It's basically an iPad 3/4 retina display that connects via DisplayPort. The
main differences seem to be that the Kickstarter one will run off USB power
(instead of 9V) and attaches to your laptop screen.

I've been tempted to try it, but can't really think why I'd need it.

~~~
ja27
I got one of the Motorola lapdocks for $50. They were meant to adapt an
Android phone (Atrix or Bionic) to a laptop form factor, but with micro HDMI
and USB keyboard/trackpad they're popular accessories for the Raspberry Pi.
But they can also be used as just an HDMI display, either as a second monitor
or with something like a Chromecast, Roku, etc.

[http://www.ebay.com/itm/USED-Motorola-Droid-Bionic-
Lapdock-/...](http://www.ebay.com/itm/USED-Motorola-Droid-Bionic-
Lapdock-/191220036735)

[http://fortysomethinggeek.blogspot.com/2013/05/cheap-
portabl...](http://fortysomethinggeek.blogspot.com/2013/05/cheap-portable-
hdmi-monitor-for-your.html)

~~~
Shank
This definitely seems like the most efficient route to go -- a LapDock for the
Atrix runs $100, and every commercial alternative here is far more expensive.

Only shame is that the Lapdock 100 is unusable for it.

------
Osmium
On a similar note, does anyone have any experience with the apps that let you
use your iPad as a monitor? Last I checked they were a bit flaky, but I was
wondering if the situation had improved (and if they work when connected to
e.g. public wifi, or if you need a private network to connect them).

Would be nice if Apple just allowed you to connect one directly via the
Lightning port via Airplay.

~~~
charlesism
It sure would be nice. I use Air Display sometimes, but there's enough lag to
irritate me, and every two or three hours I momentarily lose WiFi connectivity
for one or two seconds, which is distracting when I'm trying to work. Beyond
that, there's just the astounding stupidity of using WiFi even though the iPad
is physically connected to my MacBook already by a cable.

~~~
FootballMuse
I use Air Display quite a bit with a LiveReload web browser or an additional
terminal in the second window, and it works great. Lowering the resolution
speeds up the response, but I've never experienced a 4 second lag.

According to Avatron, Apple does not allow them to use USB. [1]

>> Can Air Display connect using a USB cable...

>> No. In order for iOS apps like Air Display to access the USB connector, its
developer must be part of Apple’s Made for iPod/iPhone/iPad (MFi) program. As
Avatron is not a hardware shop, we are not eligible for this program and
therefore cannot support USB.

However, Jailbreaking the iPad is a workaround since you can create a USB
private network for Air Display to connect. [2]

1: [http://www.avatron.com/support/faq-air-display/#toggle-
id-14](http://www.avatron.com/support/faq-air-display/#toggle-id-14)

2: [http://hijinksinc.com/2010/06/01/use-air-display-over-a-
usb-...](http://hijinksinc.com/2010/06/01/use-air-display-over-a-usb-cable/)

------
bane
I've still yet to figure out why an ultra-thin, 15"-17" laptop style display
you can toss in a backpack with a laptop that has a normal DVI/HDMI connector
isn't available somewhere. I've seen _some_ on the market, but they're way too
thick and heavy for that kind of use-case. I'm talking rMBP display quality
and thickness heaviness.

~~~
viggity
DVI/HDMI can't deliver power. DisplayPort and USB3 can. I think that'd be a
big factor for people. I'm almost ready to buy this thing:
[http://www.amazon.com/ASUS-Portable-USB-Powered-Monitor-
MB16...](http://www.amazon.com/ASUS-Portable-USB-Powered-Monitor-
MB168B/dp/B00FE690DI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1405911803&sr=8-1&keywords=usb3+monitor)
because I don't want to haul around another power brick for a second monitor

------
ChikkaChiChi
What's needed isn't just a smaller monitor, but an interface appropriate for
this form factor.

I would love to run a dashboard on a smaller screen like this, or to have a
communications hub for hangouts and email. A flash and an alert and I can drag
over and use my keyboard and mouse to do what needs to be done.

I've played around with doing this on a mobile device, but there isn't
anything out there that lets you use synergy as a destination point on mobile
device.

------
memossy
I use the larger Lenovo LT1421 USB monitor here:
[http://www.amazon.co.uk/T52DEEU-ThinkVision-
LT1421-Backlit-M...](http://www.amazon.co.uk/T52DEEU-ThinkVision-
LT1421-Backlit-Monitor/dp/B005L2NA54)

About the same price, weighs 1 lb. AOC and Asus also do USB Monitors that are
larger, but this would be nice for a small monitor add on

~~~
jodrellblank
That Lenovo is a 1368x768 USB connected TN panel display, requiring a software
video card driver.

The Kickstarter is for a DisplayPort connected 2048xwhatever IPS screen. It's
nothing like comparable.

------
PackedPixels
Interesting discussion going on here.

We know the Display Port version of Packed Pixels won't suit everybody but the
KickStarter is just that, to kick start things. We are working on a HDMI
version but this is more complicated (not just on the technical front) and so
is unlikely to form part of the KickStarter.

If anyone has any questions, feel free to ask.

Oh, and it really is great for gaming!

------
hysan
Aside from the higher resolution, this doesn't seem very compelling compared
to the various On-Lap products from GeChic
([http://www.gechic.com/product_en.asp](http://www.gechic.com/product_en.asp))
or other manufacturers. In fact, it's actually inferior in every way outside
of resolution. So what makes this so good?

My complaints:

\- Display Port is a tough sell considering that it's not standard on all
laptops. Especially when competing products use USB or HDMI.

\- I don't see a mention of the type of screen used so I assume it's TN and
not IPS.

\- Lack of various extra features since this is just a screen (ex: touch,
battery, selection of sizes).

\- Not competitively priced.

I'm also sceptical of their gaming claim.

> Since Packed Pixels utilises DisplayPort connectivity you can perform full
> frame-rate activities such as video playback or gaming.

All other products on the market can handle gaming, but only for low frame
rate games. Unless they show a spec sheet with drastically improved response
times, they will end up with the same result in reviews that all other similar
products have with regards to gaming - not fast enough.

~~~
jimrandomh
I wouldn't use any of the ones you linked to, but I would use this. The key
feature is the mounting clip that holds it beside the laptop monitor, so it's
actually usable on a lap, not just on a table. The reason for DisplayPort is
probably because MBPs have two DisplayPort outputs and only one HDMI output,
so it has to be DP if you want one on each side.

~~~
Synaesthesia
Displayport is also gonna work 100% at that resolution. It's looks like it's
gonna be a popular standard going forward.

------
transistor-man
This is a clone of a friends project, [http://build-its-
inprogress.blogspot.com/2014/05/external-di...](http://build-its-
inprogress.blogspot.com/2014/05/external-display-from-ipad-lcd-part-2.html)

Remind me again, what is the £165,000 for, R&D?

~~~
molecule
_> Risks and challenges_

 _> In the past we have supported some crowd funding campaigns that have been
funded but then they have realised they needed to raise additional funds to
complete the project, which causes delays. It is because of this the target
for this campaign is quite large. At this level we can deliver all pledges
without any additional funding or prospect of further sales._

------
lnanek2
Don't understand why they didn't just make an iPad mount. There's plenty of
software to extend your desktop remotely. A small display like this doesn't
need to be able to run high frame rate games.

~~~
asiekierka
I would not be surprised if this is literally replacement iPad screens with
markup. iPad screens use a form of DisplayPort internally.

~~~
charlesism
Yes, it's the same display as an iPad. Pretty sure he mentioned that in the
video. I'm glad someone is doing this commercially. I hoped someone would
since I first saw this DIY project last year:
[http://emerythacks.blogspot.ca/2013/04/connecting-ipad-
retin...](http://emerythacks.blogspot.ca/2013/04/connecting-ipad-retina-lcd-
to-pc.html)

~~~
X-Istence
[https://www.adafruit.com/products/1652](https://www.adafruit.com/products/1652)

